

China proposes 'traffic rules' to secure cyberspace - Sato
http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/usa/china/2011-10/21/content_13944760.htm

======
andymoe
There is absolutely no substance to that article except the usual undertones
of "the US should not be in total control of things." Giving any control over
to the UN, however, has historically been a pretty poor idea.

